# Summer is over ????



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

21* as we speak...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh My, only nice day is today so have been planting like crazy today, snow tonight or Sun plus some other days. That time of year.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yow! I'd better get the tractor chains on, because we get your weather about 2 days later. But, it's 52 degrees at wake-up here.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Looking out my window this morning I think I have close to a foot on the ground now. :runforhills:


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

You're not alone guys ...got 4 in now and suppose to snow all week . - 5 to -10° C.
..









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

We are getting snow here, not much yet.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Still no snow here......


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

We ended up with 15"

Most is still on the ground. Another storm is coming this weekend.

Below zero tomorrow..


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Dang Dawg said:


> We ended up with 15"
> Most is still on the ground. Another storm is coming this weekend.
> Below zero tomorrow..


Man you got us beat..heavy snowfall warning here today ,supposed to be up to 8 in ..was elk hunting up at Calgary and got out today just as roads started to get bad..worth the drive tho









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

How humble can a man get?


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

no snow here yet but the frost is on the pumkin this morn.


----------

